# Finding It Very Hard..



## Helena

Husband and I have now been full retired for about a year now. We Have SS and husband has small pension. We make about 12K less a year and never made over $35K when working. No debt to speak of..just basic insurance and taxes..no credit ..Heat with wood and coal totally. Shop very little for food. Can't remember when we bought other than from thrift stores. When we do shop we take our lunch with us so not to buy fast foods on the run. Down scaled on our barn animals as much as we want too..they do help with feeding us during the year. Now when something breaks or needs to be bought it is becoming very difficult to find the money for the repairs. Vacations or visiting family is not even thought of...and every trip is thought out completely to town a few times a month. Don't care to borrow equipment as the fear of it breaking and then what do you do for the owners..Needless, to say..this has now caused many arguments between us and today was especially difficult. We are "hard core" homesteaders and know how to work hard and make do... Are we the only ones not finding the "golden" in retirement years.


----------



## motdaugrnds

I'm curious as to how many acres and what type of structures & tools you are maintaining. (I've only 6 acres and have a small dairy herd of goats, some chickens, a garden/orchard and 2 large dogs. I'm keeping my head above financial ruin on only $12,000 a year.)


----------



## mzgarden

Helena, I don't think you're alone. I believe a number of people are finding retirement requires more money than originally expected, for any number of reasons. Unfortunately, I don't think it's going to get easier - as taxes continue to go up along with other costs. 

Being miserable because of a lack of funds and feeling like you've already cut down to the bone is a recipe for heartbreak and despair. 

Perhaps you can step back and identify some options to increase your income stream to relieve some of the stress.


----------



## Maura

I agree with bringing in more money. A part time job, or selling produce, or teaching classes, or something. It sounds like you don&#8217;t need a lot of money, but you need something.

We have been crunching numbers as well in preparation for retirement. DH will have a pension, but he is planning on working for at least a couple of years after he retires. He has a desk job, so no heavy lifting. We also live frugally, but not as frugally as you do.


----------



## Jokarva

I agree that some kind of income will make life easier, and better now than when you're so old it's not even an option. Is a job a couple days a week for each of you an option?


----------



## Harry Chickpea

Taxes and insurance can take huge bites out of retirement money. Many people just accept them as inevitable and don't consider them in the years approaching retirement.

There are solutions, and those solutions have been around for ages, but they can be wrenching. In Vermont and upstate NY it is common for people to retire south due to property tax and winter energy costs. The go-to state used to be Florida, but property values became so inflated and hurricane insurance increased so dramatically between 2002 and 2008 that there was ANOTHER mass migration of seniors, who cashed in their home values and moved to places like Tennessee and the Carolinas.

There ARE people who retire in place in Vermont, but typically they are in the villages and are extremely strapped for cash and dependent upon heating assistance programs and other forms of social welfare. They prefer this to breaking family and community connections.

The migration out of Florida was somewhat different because the migrants had already broken ties because of financial considerations and were willing and generally able to do so again.

Seniors don't pay property tax in Alabama. There are a few charges like fire fees that have to be paid, but rural property tax on small properties can be less than $500 per year. Car insurance can also be far less than other places.

Food costs can be controlled with careful shopping - provided there is a selection of stores within reasonable driving range. I can pay around $5/lb for chicken at Publix, $1.30/lb at sav-a-lot or other stores on sale, or I can watch and pick specials like one last week, where I paid fifty cents per pound.

Equipment repair is a challenge. When you have limited funds, your relationship to equipment changes. Because my riding mower has to live in conditions that are better suited for a bush hog, I buy them for $400 used and plan on them lasting only a year or two. It is far cheaper to replace than repair. When our third over-the-stove microwave failed from the heat of the stove, I stopped replacing them and we use a countertop model.

Having any sort of passive income is a help. What options there are for you depend on your situation.


----------



## mnn2501

Many people find that they did not plan well enough for retirement. This could be due to poor planning or raising prices or many other things.

I don't know how old you are but retiring before full retirement age (currently 66 1/2) is not a good thing if you don't have a lot of money saved up or passive income.
If you are below that age I seriously would recommend stopping SS and going back to work full time if health allows. If you are older than that, perhaps a part time job and perhaps rethinking your living arrangements/expenses.

I don't want to scare you, but what happens when one of you passes on and that SS income drops in half? (my older brother just went through this) Best to plan for it now while you can and before you have to.


----------



## newfieannie

I can't comment on the money part because I don't know what it takes to live down there but we could have easily lived on it and were planning to out at our little farm.(I couldn't do it at my city place though) we weren't as frugal as you are either. what I will comment on is the arguments. it will drag you down and make things so much worse. ( in fact you might not make it) I have friends that are divorced because of that. my husband and I never had a argument about money in our 40 years together. neither did my parents.(course none of us needed a lot to be happy) that makes all the difference. wishing you all the best. ~Georgia.


----------



## emdeengee

Sometimes you just have to earn more money. You can only cut so far. This may not be how you saw your retirement years but this is the reality. There have been times in our life together when we had to make changes (working more and at other jobs or contracts) simply because the money did not reach as far as we thought it would no matter how frugal and self sufficient we were. If your health is good then you should consider paid employment that would allow you to pay your current expenses and save a nest egg for the future.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm sorry to hear you are struggling financially. I don't have any real advice as I live on about $15,000.00 a year and live well. But both my property and truck are paid for. I spend less than half my income on "infrastructure"--taxes, insurance, utilities, maintenance -- and have half left over for church tithe, groceries, gas, repairs, quilting supplies (an expensive hobby) and other wants. 

Perhaps, as others have said, taking a part time job would not only alleviate the current finances, but also give you a chance to build a little cushion.


----------



## where I want to

My first year of retirement was an unexpected financial pain. I had unexpectedly large expenses due to surprise medical costs for that year and the 2 subsequent years. And vet costs. And large replacement costs for several relatively new appliances. All at once.
But since then it has been better. I developed a pattern to accommodate my lesser finances. My income is less than 50% of pre retirement income. 
I'm afraid that I have in fact developed the opposite problem. I have to force myself to go to town once a week, sometimes every two weeks because it seems like more trouble than it's worth. I don't and never have wanted to travel. This desire to stay at home has limited impulsive spending too. In fact I never go to thrift stores when i used to enjoy it because I plan what I need to buy and with thrift stores you buy what they have. Sometimes great finds but things I really didn't need.
Have you done a detailed budget to see where money is truly spent? That is a step I'd do first to see if there is a way to do it. Because no amount of income would make me happy to go back to work unless at real need.


----------



## frogmammy

I too, find it worrisome that you are arguing. Have y'all considered EACH getting a part time job? The extra $$$ would help, as would the time apart...just make sure you do NOT work the same hours! LOL!

Seriously, sometimes BOTH retiring about the same time is just a little TOO much closeness, and is $$$ is short, tempers can flare. Don't look for a job with wage as your primary concern, look for something you LIKE to do, or wish you COULD have done.

Mon


----------



## Shrek

When I retired all I really did was stop going to a plant job on a regular schedule.

Due to lack of overtime, vacation travel for me decreased noticeably but I consider being retired sort of a permanent vacation since if I choose to sleep in and take a day off its my choice.

Although retired, I still start my day reviewing my retirement investments however now instead of reinvesting all profits to continue building my nest egg for the time after I retire, I now draw a portion off to add to my company pension payout and reinvest a smaller portion in my future nest egg as I manage my monthly budget a bit more strictly than I did when working eight hours a day plus overtime.

Retirement. Its not life without a job, just a job with a different scheduled tasks, different task priorities , better work hours and generally less surprises and frustration even if it does seem a bit more tedious and boring at times.

Overall though , it turns out pretty good most days if you let it and keep your expectations realistic.


----------



## sisterpine

Having watched several friends and family members retire (including myself) we need to remember that a drastic drop in income combined with a loss of direction often results in depression. And when folks are depressed they seldom make wise choices about spending money. You may have a lot of bills that will be paid off within five years if you can make it...that would be worth working a side job for or selling stuff off your farm. Many of us are living on very restrictive incomes and still homesteading. Things don't get purchases as fast as we would like them to and we shop around for used fence posts etc for our needs. I think the most important thing is to have a community or a friend near by who can honestly tell you to "stop" eye shopping the entire world like you used to.


----------



## COSunflower

I live on a small pension of less than $11,000 a year. I've made it the first year so far just fine. My place is paid for and my car also (15 years old). I only use a quarter of the gas i used to going back and forth to work and would use even less if my grandkids were closer.  I try to only go to town once a week, if that, so save money on not buying fast foods nor things that I don't need. Don't need work clothes any more.  I save ALOT of money just staying home.  Next year I will be eligible for SS and will actually be able to put money away in savings again. I don't plan on spending any more money then than I do now. Just because I have it doesn't mean I have to spend it!!! I down sized my animals first thing so that I didn't have big feed bills any more. I only have chickens plus my dogs and cats now. There are SO many ways to save money if you are retired - you just have to look at where your money is going, revise your budget and STICK TO IT!!!


----------



## Shrek

COSunflower said:


> I live on a small pension of less than $11,000 a year. I've made it the first year so far just fine. My place is paid for and my car also (15 years old). I only use a quarter of the gas i used to going back and forth to work and would use even less if my grandkids were closer.  I try to only go to town once a week, if that, so save money on not buying fast foods nor things that I don't need. Don't need work clothes any more.  I save ALOT of money just staying home.  Next year I will be eligible for SS and will actually be able to put money away in savings again. I don't plan on spending any more money then than I do now. Just because I have it doesn't mean I have to spend it!!! I down sized my animals first thing so that I didn't have big feed bills any more. I only have chickens plus my dogs and cats now. There are SO many ways to save money if you are retired - you just have to look at where your money is going, revise your budget and STICK TO IT!!!


You mentioning your 15 year old car reminds me of something I noticed soon after starting my career in my industry sector.

As I was driving to work each day in the mid 1980s driving my 1981 high school graduation present F100 pick up I noticed that our multimillionaire founder drove a classically restored 1964 Impala and many of the six figure salary old timer bosses drove classic muscle cars.

As any youngster in industry I dreamed of my future fortune and being able to afford my own classic cars.

After a career in industry gradually increasing my wage and keeping my F100 running along the way I was able to buy a used 1990 S10 Blazer that I lost in my divorce settlement but a few months later I found a 1988 S10 Blazer in even better condition. 

After having my contract bought out and receiving my severance and company pension, I realized that all those high dollar old timers did not buy their classic cars, they simply maintained and restored the same old cars they always had as they lived life frugally and I myself lived frugally during my career although my ex wife made sure that our lives had more than enough extravagance factor to keep me working overtime.

Now I am retired on a company pension adequate to cover my bills, still have some small investments for my future, have a steady girlfriend who is as independent and frugal as I am and as those old timers I have a 34 year old antique pick up and a 27 year old blazer that I continue to maintain and restore as best I can.

I didn't get to retire out as a millionaire but I figure I retired out to a life comfortable enough to be good for me and occasionally I have folks offer me a few thousand dollars to by my antique vehicles and I always politely decline stating sentimental reasons for not selling.

Its none of their business that selling my existing old rides would make my budgeted retirement less comfortable and not being able to use the parts carcasses I bought over the years to stretch my $1000 a year vehicle maintenance budget. 

Never mind that buying a 2005 or newer vehicle would require me to double or possibly have to triple my yearly vehicle maintenance budget and newer vehicles aren't good for 450,000 to 700,000 miles as the older Detroit steel and iron.

It's funny when folks think you drive classic cars when in reality your driving rigs to better ensure your budgeted lifestyle as comfortable as possible for another decade


----------



## Harry Chickpea

There are other advantages to driving the same vehicle for years. You learn which parts are weak and how they have to be repaired, there are fewer degradable parts in older vehicles (plastic, rubber, thin skin coatings), at some point it may be feasible to buy your own parts car for repairs, but most importantly you get to KNOW how the vehicle reacts in various conditions and drive accordingly. That alone can keep you out of many accidents.

Not to mention that older vehicles do not have tracking or computerized systems that can easily fail or limited parts availability or complexity that almost requires dealer service, or that insurance costs are far less.

Or, in my case, I can't think of how many times I have either been tired driving or had a long wait somewhere and simply hopped into the back of the van where I have a bed set up for camping and taken a nap. The value of that perquisite is worth more than a $100,000 car to me.


----------



## ET1 SS

Helena said:


> ... We Have SS and husband has small pension. We make about 12K less a year and never made over $35K when working. No debt to speak of..just basic insurance and taxes...


My pension is larger then yours. I do not earn enough to pay income taxes. So I must assume that you do not earn enough to pay income taxes.

I assume that your 'taxes' are property taxes then.

We have 150 acres, with river frontage, and a 2400 sq ft house [fairly new built in 2006], our property taxes run less than $1,000/year.

How much are you paying for your insurance?


----------



## COSunflower

I have about a half acre and my property taxes in Oregon are almost $1000 yearly. I ALSO pay Federal and State income taxes on my pension. It must depend on what state you live in. Deschutes Co. where I live in Oregon has one of the highest prop. tax rates in the state.


----------



## modineg44

In many states seniors can defer their property taxes and/or get a lower rate. Check on that and any other benefits you are eligible for - i.e. help with medical costs. Also check your auto and homeowners insurance for better rates or higher deductibles.


----------



## HighCountryMan

It might be wise to meet with a financial planner and map out and/or establish a sustaining budget. Typically a finanicial planner will meet with you for several times without charge. Also, you may want to do some bartering with neighbors and friends versus going back to work. Most of all, be good to each other.


----------



## ET1 SS

COSunflower said:


> I have about a half acre and my property taxes in Oregon are almost $1000 yearly


Assuming that half of what you pay is for your house, then you still pay $500/year for your 1/2 acre.

If I paid property taxes at that rate, [ie, $1,000/acre] we would be paying $105,000/year, just for our land.





> ... I ALSO pay Federal and State income taxes on my pension. It must depend on what state you live in.


What you pay into Federal income tax remains the same in all states.


----------



## Wolf mom

COSunflower said:


> I live on a small pension of less than $11,000 a year. I've made it the first year so far just fine.


That's your PENSION - $11,000 a yr. What's your social security???


----------



## ET1 SS

Wolf mom said:


> That's your PENSION - $11,000 a yr. What's your social security???


We have neighbors who get by on $9,000/year from SSDI.


----------



## where I want to

Wolf mom said:


> That's your PENSION - $11,000 a yr. What's your social security???


Her statement included that she will be eligible for social Security next year.


----------



## newfieannie

Kim is not old enough yet for SS. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

oh sorry! I see WIWT already answered that. ~Georgia


----------



## ET1 SS

$11,000 / year might be tight if you were raising children. The average household income in my town is around twice that much, those are mostly families with children.

On your own, and if you own your home, that much is fine.

Plus with SS kicking in a bit, I can not imagine why there should be any problems.


----------



## JeepHammer

The Number 1 rule of retirement is to divest of everything that does not serve you.
Paying for something to sit around you aren't using is just ego,
And you always pay for ego.
Taxes, Insurance, Upkeep, the bills keep coming in for something you just want to say you 'Own',
But actually it owns YOU.

If the land isn't productive to you for what ever reason, sell or lease it.
Don't pay taxes on anything you aren't using or isn't producing income.
That includes out buildings, shops, ect.
Tear them down, lease them out, or repurpose them for something that produces income.

A fixed income couple locally lease/rent out 'Gardening' space by the square foot on their property, and those checks don't bounce!
And the 'Woods' they have is now leased for hunting, they see the guy about 3 days out of the year, but his checks all cash just fine!

Small 'Craft' projects will produce income, since they are mostly made of 'Scraps' and sell for cash money that doesn't have to be declared.
There are very little tools and no heavy lifting involved in these 'Craft' items, and there are craft fairs everywhere,
And don't forget about the interior decorating places, they LOVE 'Accent' pieces and are more than willing to pay good money for them.

My wife does braided 'Weeds', dried plant arrangements which sell for $30 to $300 each...

Growing decoratives and ornamentals will often produce large cash returns.
Seasonal flowers are always a big money producer.
Most 'Seasonal' produce places and landscapers will jump at the chance to have those seasonal baskets, or transplantable flowers in cups to sell for you, so you don't have to sit at some road side stand for hours on end.

The FIRST (Green House Started) produce always sells for more money,
So does off beat produce, for instance Lavender and some strains of hot peppers sell for outrageous amounts in some markets.

Small scale livestock,
Examples are Chickens/Eggs/Rabbits are easy to take care of, and produce cash income with little effort.
Scale to what you can handle...

Even on SS you are allowed to make $$ without crippling your benefits,
And what's made in cash is between you and your tax collector...


----------



## Shrek

JeepHammer,

Thanks to my father making me a one third owner in our family farm with he and my mother, since his passing I am constantly striving to keep the acreage profitable even though we reduced what we actually use to less than one sixth of the total acreage two decades before he passed away.

Luckily I have been able to continue the farming and pasture lease and timber selling he started when he chose to exit active farming to continue producing extra income for the family partnership after taxes to keep my mother's retirement comfortable and the knowledge that the leases on the outlying parcels never exceed 3 years leaves her comfortable knowing that his farm is still hers and being used the way he wanted it.

Only way I plan to ever allow the leased out parcels to be sold is if she gets to the point of needing in home health care and the proceeds are needed to finance the services as our family does not believe in real estate investment warehousing nursing homes.

After my father passed away I included my acreage holding as part of our 50/50 joint ownership property so if I go downhill first, she can better ensure I can curl my toes in my home also.


----------



## COSunflower

Wolfmom, I won't be eligible for SS until next spring. ET1SS - I have a 1973 double wide mobile home on my place. Property taxes are VERY high here. Cost of living also. I live very frugally though and when I get SS it will all go into savings. I can get buy just fine on my little pension.


----------



## Alder

So far, it seems to me that the most important thing is to have house and vehicles paid for, and a small emergency fund available and liquid in case infrastructure or appliances goes "ka-blooey". 

After that, allow for property taxes/fuel/insurance and for the rest...it doesn't take much. If you live "out" you can darned near eat for free...or so little that it isn't much of a burden. Garden, orchard, chickens and wild game from the farm - flour, sugar, oil and vinegar from the store.  Dog food and chicken feed are almost my biggest re-occurring expense.


----------



## sisterpine

I worry a bit because just property taxes and house insurance are about 250.00 per month. Now that seems high to me and I know it would be less if the barn burned down LOL. Thankfully DB has to pay his share and does DD. Even when they cannot contribute a full third they each contribute every month so we are able to make it. We sure dont go racing off to town without a list of good reasons. I really think I should sell the goats but I really do like to visit with them....they eat a lot and require considerable work for maintaining.


----------



## Bellyman

Helena, you have income. From what I gather, it is somewhere in between maybe $20k and $25k a year. There are quite a few people who wish they had that much.

You have a lot of good advice above.

What came to mind when I read your post is to start making a diary of everything that gets spent. Find out exactly where the money is going. Break it down into categories that you can define easily. It is going somewhere.

You may find that some things just aren't worth what they're costing you. There are times when country folk are disappointed to find out what that beef for the freezer really costs them when adding up everything it actually costs to get there. And other things can be similar. That's why it's good to keep records, then you know what it costs. It may be worth it. It may not be. But if you don't know what it cost, it's hard to get beyond the "feelings" surrounding a particular thing.

Something else that came to mind when I read your post was the situation of some friends of mine here in TN. They are a delightful couple from Vermont and they showed me some pictures of their beautiful country home in Vermont. I asked them why they left such a beautiful place in Vermont to move to Tennessee? Their answer: taxes, namely, property taxes. They paid about 1/3 of your income every year just in property taxes and they just weren't willing to continue doing that after they retired. So they moved. As much as we get attached to a certain geographical location, there are times for some folks that one of the only good solutions to life going forward is to do it somewhere else where it's cheaper to live. 

Sure wish I could offer more. As suggested above, there may be some opportunity to increase the income a little by either part time work of some kind (which I can't blame either of you if you don't want to, after all, that was what "retirement" was supposed to mean) or maybe a little more desirably, finding a way to make or grow something on your farm that would produce income, whether it be hay or eggs or sweet corn or sweet potatoes, furniture, bird houses or flowers or some combination of things that might be a good fit for you that could be profitable. 

Wishing you all the best, sincerely.


----------



## Michael W. Smith

Helena,

Seems to me that you were having some financial trouble before you retired - wondering IF you had enough to retire. 

While some expenses do go down once retired - work clothes, vehicle expense in running the vehicle each day, etc., some expenses increase. You are home all the time now - so electrical expenses have probably increased some, and you can expect higher medical expenses as you get older.

You've also found out that with not working, you don't have that every other week paycheck coming in.

I know you live in PA, and I'm guessing property taxes are taking quite the bite out of what income you do have. And you probably already know this, but property taxes are going to continue to increase.

Currently our school district is okay with it's finances, but with the state budget not passed, many school districts are running out of money and are having to start to borrow money to keep the doors open. This is only depleting their cash even further, as even when the state budget does get solved and state money starts flowing to the schools again, they are going to have to pay interest on those loans they took out - resulting in less revenue for next school year's budget. And with the increasing PSER's payments increasing quite a bit over the next 10 or so years, things are only going to get worse.

People who are having a hard time now of paying property taxes are going to be in big trouble each year as property taxes increase each year. And INCREASE they will - there is no doubt in my mind.

If you or your husband are able to go back to work, you are probably better off suspending SS payments and going back to work. If that isn't an option, you may need to look into moving - and while I hate to say it - OUT of Pennsylvania.

Property taxes will be increasing each year - if not school property tax, then county property tax.

Sorry you are having trouble - but things are not going to be improving in PA, anytime soon.


----------



## Swampfox

I agree with the last post...lock in your property taxes and they cannot re-raise your assessment. After your 66th birthday you keep any and all income and maybe a part I me position would suit you. Growing elephant garlic for Eli Lilly pharmaceutical always fit the bill for me. Good luck !


----------



## NikkiL

I worked in human resources and benefits for the last 20 years. I can't tell you how many times I would here from retirees and people planning to retire that they didn't have any savings but expected to have the same lifesyle when they retired. I'd ask them, are you saving more than 50% of your current income. They always said no. Then I'd ask, then how are you going to live on less than 50% when you are retired? They would always say their expenses would be less since they wouldn't have to pay to commute, or buy suits for work. But they were still going to need, housing, food, insurance, medicine, and a car. So their expenses were really only going to drop slightly. But they may actually increase if they plan to travel, take up hobbies, or get sick. We have a whole generation who are clueless about how they are going to live for the next few decades. Sad but inevitable that we are developing a poor elderly class just like before WWII. The difference is that they had practical skills to feed themselves. I'm retired and doing everything I can to learn those skills, cut costs, and become self sufficient. Good luck to you. I hope you come to a solution that works for you whether it is moving somewhere less expensive, getting part time work, or coming to terms with your new reality.


----------



## Terri

I remember when I took an agricultural business class in school. "Every business needs Misc In their budget, as you cannot budget for every worn out piece of rope or whatever. A lot of people figure 10% of the budget, though 15% would be more likely." Well, a homestead is a business, and your salary is food. So about 10% of your income needs to be banked for things you do not expect.

I ALSO remember during a previous recession when DH's employer stopped paying him and my hours were cut back from full time to 6 days in a month. I learned better budgeting, though I was not good at it until we were badly in debt.

Basically, first keep track of EVRYTHING you buy. I wrote a check even if a thing cost $1. remember some things like insurance are only paid sometimes. 

Secondly, divide your bills into 4 groups: Vital and fixed, vital and flexible, important, and other. In a nutshell, the payments that keep a roof over your head is vital, the 10 misc is important, and your goats are other 

Add up what you are spending NOW per month. From what you say this will be higher than your income. If it isn't you have missed something: look some more

SO! Vital and fixed would be things like tax payments on your house, or whatever. Vital and flexible would be things like grocery money. Important would be the 10% misc., the phone bill, etc. Important is a few dollars every week into your pocket for spending money, pets, and so forth. And, no, I am not telling you to get rid of your goats. You might need to feed them more cheaply, but that will be considered later.

At any rate, I looked at the income and subtracted the "vital and fixed" column. That gave me the amount I had to work with. I then looked at EVERY cost and figured if I could cut it, even a little bit. So, I unplugged some things to decrease "phantom load". I bought dog food that had a good reputation but was a bit cheaper. (Can you do this with goats? and Prune some trees and give the prunings to goats? Cherry twigs are poisonous but I believe apple is good and apple trees are improved by pruning) 

Work back and forth at reducing individual bills until things work on paper, and then if you find a bill you forgot to take into account then fiddle some more. And, if you MUST cut something out, then cut it from the "other" column, not the "important" or the "vital".

DH and I could not manage on my 6 days of work/month, and so we moved to Kansas because DH found work there, and then so did I. I DID use is to get us out debt. am now back in debt because we had some big dental bills but I will get that paid off. I have done it before and I will do it again.
In the mean time, roll out some bread dough. Drizzle melted margarine or butter across it, dust well with cinnamon, and top generously with sugar. Roll up, slice, let the sweet rolls rise, and bake. Turn out HOT or the sweet stuff will stick the pan!


----------



## parthy

I was retired but was looking for part-time work in town. Unexpected expenses related to my son getting his degree put a real dent in my savings. I found a little part-time job that bloomed into a 70% full time job that I love nearby. I am blessed to have found it.

My property taxes doubled and problems with getting my mail meant I got into arrears. The village was wonderful in helping me sort through that and I will very shortly be caught up.

I only have my cat to argue with and I always win. I know it can be hard, so my prayers for you and your husband.


----------



## BobbyB

I have just over 3 years to go before I turn in my keys. My wife went back to work this year and with that we will have everything paid for but the house by next Fall and the house will be by the time I go.

I have things in the works that will keep a cash flow coming in along with my SS and Karla will keep working for several years. 

Being a truck driver, I have already been talking to a couple of guys that I could get a load now and then for a little more cash.


----------



## iahomesteader

We are fortunate enough to live in an Amish community so we barter/trade with them for a lot of things. We live off-grid (we bought an AMish homestead) but we do have electricity via a solar system we put in. No other utilities so we are blessed by that. We heat with wood and I have a wood cookstove. We started out with chickens, turkeys, hogs, etc but because of the high cost of feed we sold them and now barter with neighbors. We are retired. Drive a 1999 pickup. We have a garden and only use heirloom seed that we save every year. Sounds like you are doing all the right things but maybe need some financial advise to improve. Our only income is SS, no pension but we do have a small nest egg for those unplanned, unexpected expense. Peace and joy.


----------



## ET1 SS

My Navy pension provides us $18k/year. It is not high enough to pay any Income Taxes.

My wife has been working as Produce Manager at a Commissary. She is eligible for a Federal pension, but it is only around $200/month. She kept working full-time until we finished all of our larger homestead projects. Last fall we finished our solar power system, so she dropped down to only working part-time.

We are very close to being ready for her to retire completely. But her pension seems more like an insult than any honest help.

I look around us to other homesteaders in our area, few of them earn as much as we do. Most earn less.


----------



## Helena

An update with me. After working these last few months was very good $$$..It gave me the $$ to go to grandson's wedding and a few dollars more to get some things done around the homestead. it wasn't so much the job...private duty...but, the women I worked with were totally consuming my time. All the years working in hospital, visiting nurse jobs ..private duty I was never called so many times over nonsense with this case. I went to the wedding and enjoyed it but by the time I was ready to go home I was totally exhausted. I went to the doctors and he looked at me and said I was burned out. Blood work ordered etc...But, this is not like me at all. I have been through a lot more stress in my past years but this for some reason put me over the edge. Even though I would like to work a couple of days for the $$ I believe I am totally finished working . Disappointed in a way..but, realize that I need to think of myself and enjoy my homestead and work on this and make $$ by "working my land" and doing things the way I use to too..to make ends meet by doing more at home with canning etc. My husband is disappointed in not making a few $$ but, would and doesn't make me feel badly about this at all.. So...I suppose we will look at our budget and down size in money as much as we can. I realize I can't work forever and must learn to deal with this wonderful life the Lord has given me and work with it. Work our garden and animals to save on groceries etc. I never thought I would "burn out"...how weird. So...now I'm back to the basics...and learn to love this homesteading life that we have been living the last 40 years. With SS being our main source of income we will make it work. Anymore ideas would certainly be appreciated and thanks for all your ideas...


----------



## Terri

Helena, I spent this week complaining about the grocery prices. I swear that 10 years ago I spent the same amount to feed 5 people as it does now to feed 2! And it will only get worse.

I am sorry you are finding things hard: I am trying like the dickens to not break into my nest egg yet: I want to keep my nest egg intact for the future when prices get even higher!

My energy is limited, so I will not be adding more projects to my homestead, which means that we will continue to buy most of our groceries. But, soon my garden will produce more than we can eat, and I believe I will plant more green beans to freeze. I no longer have the energy to can but it is easy to snap beans and freeze them in a zip lock bag.

With the money I save by not buying vegetables I believe I will spend on buying canned goods to set aside for this winter.

I am also going to do some container gardening for salad greens: the lovely thing with containers is that you can take them in if frost is predicted, and s get an extra month or two's harvest out of them. I planted greens in containers this spring but the plants just sulked: it was too cool and too wet. I will try again this summer, for a Fall harvest

Lastly, all of my life I have tried to keep a nest egg for when there is trouble: it is possible the storms this spring have damaged my roof and the deductible is $1500. We have the $1500, though it takes a long time to replace that much. 

What will be will be. I am no longer working due to health problems, but DH works which is good. Still the loss of my income is felt! We are comfortable as long as I am carefull, but to KEEP us comfortable I have to pinch every nickel. 

Well, perhaps the roof is not damaged: I would like to KEEP the $1500 it would cost for future troubles! And, I am dead certain the grocery prices will continue to rise! And, because grocery prices WILL go up, if we cannot salt away a little money now, we will be sliding under in 10 years time. 

I hate to say it but it is not enough to just break even. I need (and I think you need) to make our homesteads more profitable. Not necessarily more PRODUCTIVE, but more profitable. (I know that the value of the chickens is less than the value of the eggs they give so I will NOT expand the flock... but I will plant more fruit trees.

And I will continue to make my entertainment either fishing or grilling in the back yard. I make a mean grilled zucchini, with olive oil, garlic salt, and pepper. 

As for what you can do? Have you considered being a private aid? My sister-in-law does this, and mostly it means sitting with a confused elderly person to ensure she does not get into trouble. 

I know that your last job was not good, but, you also mentioned working with women and so I believe that you worked either over others or with them? Because the position I am thinking of involves sitting with someone so that their caregivers can go off to the grocery store, run needed errands, and in general take a break. There is nobody to work WITH! 

So the other women cannot sap your energy. 

I also take surveys on-line, as I must often sit and rest my legs, and I earn $30 a month doing that and looking at ads for 1/2 cent each. Heck, I have ads running now as I type! It keeps me from being bored while I rest my legs. 

At any rate, sitting with bedridden people so their caregivers can leave the house is the least demanding job I can think of, and do NOT take on too many patients! The fact that you got burned out means that you simply said "Yes" to too much responsibility! The aids I am thinking of would only accept one or two patients, as the work can be emotionally demanding even if it is not physically demanding!

Remember, if you want to get back into taking care of people, ONE patient or TWO patients are enough! Say "no" to any more, even if it means you only earn $7.50 an hour!


----------



## Helena

We have made a decisions to hopefully sell the old farmhouse by next summer and move to SC where daughter and family are more "concerned" about us then the family closer. Why does that always seem the way ?? We have/had projects in this old house that will be left undone...and the house needs updated but with the land and location we have hopes of selling at a fair price.We will see where the Lord takes us an depend on his leading.My head tells me it is time we made this decisions for several reasons but my heart aches to think after 40 years and seeing 3 generations in this house hurts to think of leaving it. But. life is an adventure and as long my husband and I trust in the Lord for his wisdom we can make anywhere our home. So..on that thought I need to start cleaning out the attic. Have some serious health issues with husband and after finding a doctor in NC..we live in PA and that has found or will find completely his problem is my first priority. But, that is another long story. So as I said...my heart aches about moving but need to remind myself that life is a journey and heaven is our home and as long as we are healthy and together we are truly blessed...


----------



## Miss Kay

I know we will be there someday and it makes me sad to think of it. We have found the homestead of our dreams and we've never been happier. But, as we get older there will come a time when this is just too much or what will happen if one of us dies? It will mean we have to sell and move closer to our son. I feel like that is hanging over our head when all I want is to live here happily until I lay down my head for the last time. I guess I can sure hope we get to stay here on our homestead until the end but who knows. when the time comes, we too will do what needs to be done.. good luck on the sale and move.


----------



## Clem

I always live for now. I'd hate to be sitting somewhere when I'm 90 wishing I'd lived the life I want, but instead opted for caution.


----------



## Miss Kay

You're right Clem. My dad assumed the end was near when he was 60 so he sold his farm. He went on to lifv a very healthy and active life until he got sick at 80. He missed 20 great years doing what he loved. I'm going to be a hold out until I absolutely can't do it any longer.


----------

